# Herb smoking and drying?



## shokr (Jul 24, 2014)

Hello, hope this is the right place for this question. Closest topic to what I was thinking about since this section is about drying. New to the site. Was wondering if you can dry Herbs ( cilantro, oregano, ect...) using a smoker. Was trying some Jerkey and thought it was kind of the same thing?? So any thoughts on this would be great. Thanks


----------



## daveomak (Jul 26, 2014)

I dry herbs all the time.....  about 110 deg. in my Sausage Maker dehydrator D10....    for adding smoke, I would dry them first then add maybe 1-2 hours of cold smoke... 70-100 degs.....  mild smoke like apple, peach, alder, maple or Pitmasters Choice.....   Taste and adjust the smoke time to your liking...


----------



## sb59 (Jul 27, 2014)

Thought you had this backwards. Most of the people I meet dry their herbs then smoke em'.


----------



## shokr (Jul 27, 2014)

Thanks for the info. Will give it a shot.


----------



## smokeburns (Aug 20, 2014)

That's a great idea! I will have to try that as well. I have however added bunches of rosemary to my pit while smoking chicken. And the flavor is very prominate .


----------



## shokr (Aug 30, 2014)

That sounds like a good idea also, smoking with herbs mixed in with the wood chips. Will have to try it. Thanks for the ideas people!!!


----------

